# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  امي

## nona

*][/SIGPIC]

احن الى خبز امي وقهوة امي ولمسة امي

وتكبر في الطفولى يوما على صدر يومي

واعشق عمري لاني اذا مت اخجل م دمع امي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكورة يانونا علي هذا الأحساس المرهف وربنا يديم صحة الأحياء من الأمهات

ويرحم والدتنا وجميع أمهات المؤمنين اللائي اختارهن الله لجواره

واستميحك أن أشاركك بهذه الكلمات


خــــــذي عـــني هــذا الأنــــــــيـــن






أ و تذكرين حبيبتي أ و تذكرين 

اني عشقت النور لوجهك 

هذا الوجه الصباح 

ورغبت الشمس كبد السماء 

لأكون ظلك تحتك 

لا أبعد عنك افتار فساح 


والأصيل يملأني سروراً 

وانت ترسمين شفق ذاك الارتياح 

ولعجبي ولهت بالليل الظلام 

لأن سواد شعرك 

ظلام ليلك ... هي نقاط حسن سوداء 

زينت بياض ذاك الصباح 


أ و تذكرين حبيبتي 

أني جننت بيومي كل الجنون 

ولثمت شفتاك كي أشفي غلي المجون 

اواااااااه انا في حضن دفئك ارتميت 

مجنون أنا بحبك صرخت 

وعذبني اليك الحنين محروقاً بكيت 


اذاً معشوقتي خذي عني هذا الأنين 

وبادليني لهفة شوقي منك حنين 

دعي كل متعبات جسدي عندك تستكين 

خذي عني كل ويلات وعذابات الثوان و 

ساعاتي 

ويومي 

عمري والسنين 

هذا رسم وعدي وحبك افلا عدتي تذكرين 

اذكريني كلما داعبتك نسمة وخالطت منك الجبين 

احفظيني كل ما غبت عنك 

فشوقي محبوس فيك افلا تذكرين 

شاطريني نشوة أو اشطريني كما تشتهين 

فالنصف المشطور عني ... هو انت أفلا تدركين 


عذبيني أو أرحميني 

سيان عندي عذابك والرحمة يا هذي الأمين 

غازليني برهة ... أو أتركيني نشوة 

لكن لا تنسين اني متعب فيك 

ارتاح كلما اشتهيتيني نشوة 

أو داعبتيني غزلاً وانت تشكرين 


أرجوك خذيني اليك 

أتوسلك ضميني عليك 

احفظيني حدقاً في عينك 

أو اعزفيني همس أذنيك 

وخذيني كلي 

وخذي عني هذا الأنين
*

----------


## nona

*لله درك يانصرالدين لافضا فوك
ماشاء الله روعة 
الطيب أساسك و الفخر للي يماشيك ، و الذوق شخصك ، و يا سعد من هو يخاويك 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

لله درك يانصرالدين لافضا فوك
ماشاء الله روعة 
الطيب أساسك و الفخر للي يماشيك ، و الذوق شخصك ، و يا سعد من هو يخاويك 



تسلم يارائعه علي الكلمات الراقية والشهادة التي اعتز بها
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله يا شباب انتو الاتنين روعة مشكورين على الدرر

تخريمة :=
شنو كسير التلج الشديد دا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*موبالغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــه
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اللهم اغفر لوالداتنا وانلنا رضائهن
وربنا يديم على الاحياء منهم بنعمه العافيه
ولموتاهن بالرحمه والمغفره 

*

----------


## جواندي

*أمى الله يسلمك 
ويديكى لى طول العمر.
وفى الدنيا يوم ما يألمك 
امى الله يسلمك.. 
أمى يا دار السلام 
يا حصنى لو جار الزمان
ختيتى فى قلبى اليقين 
يا مطمنانى بطمنك 
أمى الله يسلمك.. 

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

والله يا شباب انتو الاتنين روعة مشكورين على الدرر

تخريمة :=
شنو كسير التلج الشديد دا



 
مشكور ياخالد تسلم 
تفحيطة 
ياراجل تلج في رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااان مبالغة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

موبالغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــه



قنوان اين دررك الثمينة وكلماتك الرائعة
اوعي تصدقي :3:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

اللهم اغفر لوالداتنا وانلنا رضائهن
وربنا يديم على الاحياء منهم بنعمه العافيه
ولموتاهن بالرحمه والمغفره 



 
تسلم ياكشة 
اللهم امين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

أمى الله يسلمك 
ويديكى لى طول العمر.
وفى الدنيا يوم ما يألمك 
امى الله يسلمك.. 
أمى يا دار السلام 
يا حصنى لو جار الزمان
ختيتى فى قلبى اليقين 
يا مطمنانى بطمنك 
أمى الله يسلمك.. 



تسلم ياجواندي وربنا يخليها ليك ويديها الصحة والعافية :onlinelong:
يانبع الحنان 
امي حنان من رحمة ونور
امي حنينة  
بترعاين وتسهرن لنا 
احلي نشيد نردد ونقولوا يوم العيد يوم عيد الام
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*حليل أميأيامنا ماشة بلا منيوأحلامنا صارت محزنةوينو الفرحسافر رحلجانا الحزن وطن سكن حليلك إنتي ياأمي أمي العينة ضلك راحرحل ونداحوخلي وراه شمسا ساخنة جواناتدوب في كلاما حاريدوب احساس   أأه يأمي وين إنتيوين رحتيرحلتي خلاص صحيح متتركت وراك حزن داميوألم ظامئيجدد في كلامو جراحبيشوي قلوبنا كل صباححليلك إنتي ياأميياأمي وأم الكلياالطاهرة بريحة الفلحليلك حلوة القسماتحليلك رائعة في الكلماتحديثك زي عقد منضوممرتب يحكي في الحاجاتتقول لينا " كان شفتو"زمان كناونتراصص بي جنبكونتخاصم في حبكمنو الرايدك أكيد وأكثرأنا الفائزة....أفدم في هدايا الأمتجي التانية...تشيل حنةترسمه في قدم حانية تزور الجارنطوف الدارتشيل في ده وتخت في دهتزيد ضيفانابي بسماتا ما بتبخل حليلك إنتي ياأميحليلك سمحة للضيفانحليلك جامعة للحبانحليلك الجميع أسفانحليلك أمي ست الناس حليلك ألمي مابتقاسحليلك أميشطرت قلوبنا ياأميكتلتي الفرحة جوة البيتحليل أميكل الناس تقول أميكل الناس تقول يمةصورتك أصلو ما غابتتعالي تعالي ياأميمحتاجين ومشتاقينوفي لوعتنا غرقانينحليل أميحليلك وين لجيرانكحليل حبك لحبانككنت دوام توصيناتدللي في خطاويناتفرحي في مجياتناوتحزني لي ألم بيناأتاريكي مفارقاناوأتاري الغصة جاياناوأتاري الموت قريب منكوكانت غفلة سارقاناكان عارفة ...كنت سرقتمن زمنا جميل حتةحبة ريدوحبة فرحة لي بكرةحبة ضحكة من ريقكوحبة حنة من رجلكحبة رشة من عطراًفية ريحتك..فتلة خيط من طرحة..تزين شعرك الأشقرملان سكربتوكات السعادة يطلدهن العود والعنبرضفيرات الكرم والجودمجدولات...بل أكتربحبك جد ياتفاحة مزدانةتزين في حدائق الكلترش الفلوينك إنتي ياأمي؟أدخل جاي أمرق جايبكوس في شنو؟أعاين في صور مرصوصةفي حائط فاقدة الروحبفتش فيكوين رحتي؟؟وين الضحة؟؟وين الطلة؟؟وين الجيرة؟؟وينا العافية؟؟ وينو الحي ؟؟وينا الدينا ؟؟وينا الآخرة ؟؟وينو الضي ؟؟وينا الضحكة.. ويناالفرحةما في شئياهندامة ست الناسيانوارة الأعراسياست الحديث لو طالياست الوصف والزيياست الجنان والحوريا أم العروس في الحيياست الكرم والجوديانوارة كلك ضئموتك جد هزم جوانا أجمل شئ!!فراقك خلي قلبي رمادأمي العينة وين رحتيأصدق شئ واكدب شئحليلك إنتي ياأميأمي حبيبة إنتي قريبة لي ربكزاكرة وطاهرة في قلبكصلاتك نورت دربكأصلي وادعي ليك أمييسهل ليك جنان ربكويغفر ليك بأوتاركويرحم في الجنان والديكحليل أمي ويامنوية عوضك جاي وعند الرب هو ما نسايتتكلي في خطاويها..تشيلي هنا وتختي هناتجيبي الفرحة تديهاتضمي الايد تسندي الجيددايرة العافية بس ليهاحليل أمي كنت ملانة بي هماً شديد بالحيلسهر الليل وحمل الشيلوجات الدنيا ليك تدفع تسد الدينرضا الوالدينتعيشي بضمير مرتاحويفتح ليك طريق أخضر قصر عنبر يزيدك بركة بل أكثر حليلك إنت يا أميهذه الكلمات في زكري رحيل امي اللهم ارحمهما 
اتمني الصحه والعافيه لكل ام علي هذه الدنيا
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

حليل أمي


أيامنا ماشة بلا مني


وأحلامنا صارت محزنة


وينو الفرح


سافر رحل


جانا الحزن 


وطن سكن 


حليلك إنتي ياأمي 


أمي العينة ضلك راح


رحل ونداح


وخلي وراه شمسا ساخنة جوانا


تدوب في كلاما حار


يدوب احساس 


أأه يأمي وين إنتي


وين رحتي


رحلتي خلاص 


صحيح مت


تركت وراك حزن دامي


وألم ظامئ


يجدد في كلامو جراح


بيشوي قلوبنا كل صباح


حليلك إنتي ياأمي


ياأمي وأم الكل


ياالطاهرة بريحة الفل


حليلك حلوة القسمات


حليلك رائعة في الكلمات


حديثك زي عقد منضوم


مرتب يحكي في الحاجات


تقول لينا " كان شفتو"


زمان كنا


ونتراصص بي جنبك


ونتخاصم في حبك


منو الرايدك أكيد وأكثر


أنا الفائزة....


أفدم في هدايا الأم


تجي التانية...


تشيل حنة


ترسمه في قدم حانية 


تزور الجار


نطوف الدار


تشيل في ده وتخت في ده


تزيد ضيفانابي بسماتا ما بتبخل


حليلك إنتي ياأمي


حليلك سمحة للضيفان


حليلك جامعة للحبان


حليلك الجميع أسفان


حليلك أمي ست الناس 


حليلك ألمي مابتقاس


حليلك أمي


شطرت قلوبنا ياأمي


كتلتي الفرحة جوة البيت


حليل أمي


كل الناس تقول أمي


كل الناس تقول يمة


صورتك أصلو ما غابت


تعالي تعالي ياأمي


محتاجين ومشتاقين


وفي لوعتنا غرقانين


حليل أمي


حليلك وين لجيرانك


حليل حبك لحبانك


كنت دوام توصينا


تدللي في خطاوينا


تفرحي في مجياتنا


وتحزني لي ألم بينا


أتاريكي مفارقانا


وأتاري الغصة جايانا


وأتاري الموت قريب منك


وكانت غفلة سارقانا


كان عارفة ...


كنت سرقت


من زمنا جميل حتة


حبة ريد


وحبة فرحة لي بكرة


حبة ضحكة من ريقك


وحبة حنة من رجلك


حبة رشة من عطراً


فية ريحتك..


فتلة خيط من طرحة..


تزين شعرك الأشقر


ملان سكر


بتوكات السعادة يطل


دهن العود والعنبر


ضفيرات الكرم والجود


مجدولات...


بل أكتر


بحبك جد ياتفاحة مزدانة


تزين في حدائق الكل


ترش الفل


وينك إنتي ياأمي؟


أدخل جاي أمرق جاي


بكوس في شنو؟


أعاين في صور مرصوصة


في حائط فاقدة الروح


بفتش فيك


وين رحتي؟؟


وين الضحة؟؟


وين الطلة؟؟


وين الجيرة؟؟


وينا العافية؟؟ وينو الحي ؟؟


وينا الدينا ؟؟


وينا الآخرة ؟؟


وينو الضي ؟؟


وينا الضحكة.. ويناالفرحة


ما في شئ


ياهندامة ست الناس


يانوارة الأعراس


ياست الحديث لو طال


ياست الوصف والزي


ياست الجنان والحور


يا أم العروس في الحي


ياست الكرم والجود


يانوارة كلك ضئ


موتك جد هزم جوانا أجمل شئ!!


فراقك خلي قلبي رماد


أمي العينة وين رحتي


أصدق شئ واكدب شئ


حليلك إنتي ياأمي


أمي حبيبة إنتي قريبة لي ربك


زاكرة وطاهرة في قلبك


صلاتك نورت دربك


أصلي وادعي ليك أمي


يسهل ليك جنان ربك


ويغفر ليك بأوتارك


ويرحم في الجنان والديك


حليل أمي 


ويامنوية عوضك جاي 


وعند الرب هو ما نساي


تتكلي في خطاويها..تشيلي هنا وتختي هنا


تجيبي الفرحة تديها


تضمي الايد تسندي الجيد


دايرة العافية بس ليها


حليل أمي 


كنت ملانة بي هماً شديد بالحيل


سهر الليل وحمل الشيل


وجات الدنيا ليك تدفع تسد الدين


رضا الوالدين


تعيشي بضمير مرتاح


ويفتح ليك طريق أخضر قصر عنبر 


يزيدك بركة بل أكثر 


حليلك إنت يا أمي
هذه الكلمات في زكري رحيل امي اللهم ارحمهما 
اتمني الصحه والعافيه لكل ام علي هذه الدنيا



 
   اللهم تقبلها بواسع رحمتك 
اختي تينا ربنا يصبركم علي فراقها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الأم مدرسة اذا أعدتها أعدت شعباً طيب الأعراق
                        	*

----------

